# Healthcare Delivery in a Christian Worldview



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 27, 2007)

Do any of you know of some good works which deal with healthcare ethics from a Christian worldview? I'm not talking about single issues like abortion, euthenasia, etc. There's plenty of references for that. I'm looking for more broad treatments which defend the Christian worldview as the only logical foundation for principles which guide our healthcare delivery and ethics ( a more presuppositional-ish approach).

I have Frame's Medical Ethics, which has some good ideas but is relatively brief and more topical than comprehensive. 

Thanks


----------



## Davidius (Jul 27, 2007)

Presuppositional treatments of subjects like ethics, economics and political philosophy can be downloaded at the Trinity Foundation's website if you aren't opposed to hearing something from Clark or Robbins. There isn't one dealing specifically with healthcare but maybe one of the others would have something you would find helpful. Here's a link.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=487

These contain the general principles as well as applied. You can hear a lot of the reasoning as he deals with each issue.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 27, 2007)

If you contact Jay Adams, some years ago he and some folks attempted to start something called "The Journal of Biblical Ethics in Medicine".

He is a presuppositionalist (or was strongly influenced by Van Til), having taught for some years at both Westminsters. His nouthetic approach to counseling exhibits his determination to find real-world applications of biblical presupp philosophy. So, I expect that journal to reflect a similar philosophical outlook.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Bruce. I found their website. 

http://www.bmei.org/index.php


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 27, 2007)

I got this book from the RTS bookstore.

Also, the RTS library has an extensive ethics section. I know that some volumes will deal with that.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 27, 2007)

There are at least a couple of F.N. Lee lectures on Sermon Audio on the issue of medical ethics. If I recall correctly they are mainly about reproductive issues like in vitro, but there may be something of a more general nature as well.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 27, 2007)

Douma's book on Ethics: The Ten Commandents has a really good section on sexual morality and reproduction. The book isn't well-written, but that section is pretty good.


----------



## christiana (Jul 28, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I got this book from the RTS bookstore.
> 
> Also, the RTS library has an extensive ethics section. I know that some volumes will deal with that.



Thanks for that! I ordered it also and the reviews sound good!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 9, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I have Frame's Medical Ethics, which has some good ideas but is relatively brief and more topical than comprehensive.



I have to correct myself here. I was looking through Frame's book again and he does begin with some more basic foundational concepts. Still brief, but a good start.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 9, 2007)

I know it might be time consuming, but Al Mohler's radio program archives have dealt frequently with bio ethics (including medical ethics) in the past. It would take aobut 15 minutes to go through the archives. Don't know if you would want to do that, but it is an option.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 26, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Do any of you know of some good works which deal with healthcare ethics from a Christian worldview? I'm not talking about single issues like abortion, euthenasia, etc. There's plenty of references for that. I'm looking for more broad treatments which defend the Christian worldview as the only logical foundation for principles which guide our healthcare delivery and ethics ( a more presuppositional-ish approach).
> 
> I have Frame's Medical Ethics, which has some good ideas but is relatively brief and more topical than comprehensive.
> 
> Thanks




Since my departure from Roman Catholicism, I've found evangelical resources in this regard rare. With of course the appropriate wisdom and discernment, you may find Catholic resources helpful.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 27, 2007)

Click here (Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones). His book 'Healing And Medicine' is excellent. Also check the Christian Medical Fellowship and browse here


----------

